# CSV Dateien schreiben mit Java



## angel_sanctuary (30. Jan 2008)

hi,
hab mal ne ganz simple frage ..

ich hab nen text files mit dem inhalt meines adressbuches ...
das problem liegt darin wie sieht die convention einer csv datei aus?
also ich wollte einen einfachen parser schreiben der mir den inhalt des textfiles in das csv schreibt und ich dann dieses csv einfach in thunderbrid importieren kann ...

das problem liegt jetzt halt nur daran wie sehen die dateien aus ...
muss ichw as beachten? geht mein vorhaben?
  ???:L 

danke für antworten
hab ja schon mal die suche benutzt aber nich das gefunden was ich wollte  :cry:


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Jan 2008)

Google?

http://www.tformer.com/HelpDE/Dokumentation/Externe_Daten/ExtDaten_CSVImport.htm


----------



## tuxedo (30. Jan 2008)

CSV = Comma Separated Values ...
Hilft dir das vielleicht auf die Sprünge? Evtl die File mal mit nem korrekten Texteditor aufmachen. 

- Alex


----------

